# LED lamp for backyard



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Go to the local supply house and talk to them. There are infinite options today and we don't know how your property is arranged. Those supply houses have some good lighting guys if you find the right ones.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

I need just one lamp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Malywr said:


> I need just one lamp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So go get one. HD has a hundred.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

sbrn33 said:


> So go get one. HD has a hundred.




I did went there but there is nothing my wife likes. But if we see on someone house something we like I don’t know where to buy it 
I think I will do as Mike advice
Thank you for help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you looking for a fixture or just a bulb?

If you want a fixture look online at RAB or one of the other larger brands.

https://www.rablighting.com/

https://progresslighting.com/


----------



## robertstaley28 (Oct 30, 2018)

You can go to the local market then you can choose one of the best light by your hand. Where you use it?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hi Robert.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

I will replace existing halogen lamp mounted on siding 10-12feet of the ground in my back of my house 
Just trying to find something nice and different from HD store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

I think I will get RAB flood lamp thank you everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seoziw22 (Nov 30, 2018)

Those supply houses have some good lighting guys if you find the right ones. Thank You


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you looking for a fixture or just a bulb?
> 
> If you want a fixture look online at RAB or one of the other larger brands.
> 
> ...


RAB. Is an excellent line... has been around a long time.


----------

